# running php-fpm in a jail



## wonslung (Nov 21, 2009)

I've been running mysql in a jail for awhile instead of running a different mysql process in each jail that has a webserver.  I was thinking it would be a good idea to do the same thing with php.

I've been using php-fpm (the patch version) for awhile now, but i've always just run it in each jail.  It would make more sense to run a single jail with php-fpm running in it and allow the other jails to connect over ip.  

I tried this yesterday and i couldn't get it to work, and i can't figure out what is going wrong.  The process is up and running, sockstat shows that it is connected and bound to the jail ip, but when i try to set the webserver to use this ip/port i just get gateway timeouts.


I was wondering if anyone has done this before and if they had any tips.


my jail is running on a cloned loopback device (lo1)  with an ip 10.0.0.2

It's not the firewall blocking because it's not working with the firewall DOWN.  I always try stuff without the firewall first just to make sure it will work.  

if anyone knows how to do this, please let me know. thanks


----------

